# Aktuelles Netzteil nur 8-Pin-CPU, Mainboard jedoch 8+4



## deady1000 (15. Juni 2019)

Moin,

Ich bin gerade dabei alles für den kommenden Ryzen3900X vorzubereiten.
Dazu wollte ich gerade das BIOS des Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI flashen, dabei sind mir 2 Probleme aufgefallen.

Das erste Problem ist dass ich zwar ne gebrauchte Flashing-APU gekauft habe, aber das Board keinen Grafikanschluss besitzt. 
Mir ist es gerade zu stressig die Grafikkarte aus dem alten System rauszuholen, weil ich sonst den Wasserkreislauf öffnen müsste.

Ich schreibe hier aber wegen des zweiten Problems:
Ich habe ein Corsair CX600M: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...S-Bronze-Zertifikat-(EU-Plug)/p/CP-9020060-EU
Mein Netzteil ist semimodular und liefert nur einen 8-Pin-CPU-Stecker, *das Mainboard hat aber 8+4 Pin-Anschlüsse*.
Mir ist klar, dass das zum Benutzen ausreicht, aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich den 12-Kerner ggf übertakten möchte (Monoblock vorhanden), wäre der 4-Pin-Stecker auch wichtig.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob es ein Kabel für mein aktuelles Netzteil gibt.
Ich sehe, dass am NT noch ein Stecker reinpasst (6Pin "Type3", glaube für PCIe).
Keine Ahnung was ich da genau für ein Kabel bräuchte.

Oder ich kaufe ein neues Netzteil, aber hier habe ich ebenfalls ein Problem.
Mein nächstes NT soll ein beQuiet sein, aber dort fangen die *erst ab 750W mit 1x8 und 1x4+4* an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es läuft wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus, dass ich das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 nehmen muss...

750 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 700W | Mindfactory.de

Das ist das Sinnvollste oder?

Danke.


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. Juni 2019)

8+4 Pin brauchst net. Außer Du willst extrem übertakten. Das Board wird auch mit dem 8-Pin laufen, selbst wenn Du den Ryzen auf 5GHz allcore prügeln würdest. Du nutzt ja schließlich kein LN2.
Ansonsten würde ich zu einem Neukauf des NTs raten. €20,- teurer, aber ne ganz andere Liga: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
Gruß T.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Antwort.
Gute Idee mit dem Dark Power Pro.

Dann wäre jetzt die Entscheidung zwischen 550W Dark Power Pro 11 und 750W Straight Power 11 zu fällen.
Wahrscheinlich reichen mir die 550W.

Ich habe nur eine Grafikkarte und keine Pläne auf SLI zu gehen.
Jedoch dürfte die übertaktete 1080 durch den Power-Limit-Mod so grob 300W ziehen auf Volllast.
Hab das gerade mal mit einem Messgerät nachgemessen. (Prime95 [max power] + FurMark [1080p, ohne AA] --> CPU 117W + GPU 310W)

Angenommen der R9 3900X zieht beim Übertakten auch mal seine 250W, dann sind die 550W schon voll. 
Ne, das wäre mir wahrscheinlich zu dünn.

Was ist denn an dem Dark Power Pro soviel besser?
Produktvergleich  von be quiet!
Wenn ich die so vergleiche, gefällt mir das Straight Power (750W) besser.

Ich könnte natürlich, wie du schon sagtest, auch erstmal mit dem alten Netzteil weitermachen.
Aber das Fehlen des einen 4-Pin-Steckers würde mich schon nerven.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juni 2019)

Der zusätzliche 4pin eps ist zum oc nicht notwendig.
Er regelt lediglich unter ist die Spannung bzw. Sorgt dafür das die stabil bleibt und nicht abfällt.
netzteil kann ich ganz klar Seasonic empfehlen, schau dir die Focus plus und Prime Serie an. Die lange Garantie ist ebenfalls nicht zu verachten.
ich nutze ein Prime Gold 750w, vorher hatte ich ein Prime platin 850w.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Juni 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Dark Power Pro soviel besser?






Pu244 schrieb:


> Das P11 550W ist z.B. deutlich robuster, es liefert auch bei einer Überlast von 450W (insgesamt 1000W) noch stabile Spannungen (nicht dass soetwas gut für das Netzteil wäre). Dann kann man es auf Knopfdruck in ein Singlerailnetzteil verwandeln und es hat noch eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, für die Gehäuselüfter (meist ist die allerdings eher unnütz).
> 
> Es ist eben die Frage, ob einem dieser Luxus knapp 40€ Aufpreis wert ist oder ob man sich nicht gleich ein E11 850W, zum gleichen Preis, kauft, das kommt auch nominell mit  höherer Last klar. Gegenüber anderen Premiumgeräten, wie dem Seasonic Prime Titanium (Ultra), hat das DPP P11 einfach sehr viel Boden verloren, es ist ja auch schon gut 4 Jahre alt.



Ich denke, das hilft...dann kannst du dir selbst überlegen, was du brauchst


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2019)

Der 8 Pin liefert 28 Ampere. 
Bevor du wirklich 28 Ampere da durch schickst, sind die Spawas schon verglüht.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Juni 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich denke, das hilft...dann kannst du dir selbst überlegen, was du brauchst


Ok, ne da habe ich kein Bedarf, wenn das 750er günstiger ist.
Lüftersteuerung geht automatisch über die aquasuite und manuell über einen Schieberegler am Gehäuse.
Und Überlast werde ich beim 750er wohl niemals haben. Also das DarkPower fällt raus.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Der zusätzliche 4pin eps ist zum oc nicht notwendig.
> Er regelt lediglich unter ist die Spannung bzw. Sorgt dafür das die stabil bleibt und nicht abfällt.


Habs jetzt nicht 100% verstanden, aber "Spannung stabil" klingt doch erst mal wichtig?? 


drstoecker schrieb:


> netzteil kann ich ganz klar Seasonic  empfehlen, schau dir die Focus plus und Prime Serie an. Die lange  Garantie ist ebenfalls nicht zu verachten.
> ich nutze ein Prime Gold 750w, vorher hatte ich ein Prime platin 850w.


Das Seasonic Focus Plus (600W) hat nur 1x ATX12V 4+4pol und das Prime (600W) ebenfalls nur 1x ATX12V 4+4pol.
Damit wäre ich dort wo ich jetzt schon stehe.
Erst das Seasonic Prime Ultra hat 2x ATX12V 4+4pol, aber das kostet mal eben so 170€.

Ne, also 110€ sind bei mir schon die oberen Grenze.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 8 Pin liefert 28 Ampere.
> Bevor du wirklich 28 Ampere da durch schickst, sind die Spawas schon verglüht.


Mal sehen, 28A bei 12V sind 336W.
Joa... dürfte schwierig werden die zu erreichen, da haste wohl recht.
Außerdem sind meine SpaWas sogar wassergekühlt durch den Monoblock.

---

Entweder ich behalte das alte NT oder ich nehm das be quiet! Straight Power mit 750W.
Mal abwarten.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2019)

Da es ehe nicht viel ausmacht könntest du dir auch ein Adapter von 4 auf 8 kaufen und deine 12 Pins dann voll besetzen. Habe ich auch mal so gemacht bis ich mir das Dark Power Pro gekauft habe. Im übrigem wird ein Prozessor selbst mit OC nicht ständig so viel Watt ziehen und Stresstests sind hier schon was extremes was kaum anliegen wird. Habe seit Gestern ein Messgerät mit dran um den gesamten Verbrauch meines Rechners zu messen.

Mit BF5 komme ich auf etwa 320-350 Watt und mit BO4 kam ich heute auf 400 Watt.
Hatte aber eine kurze Spitze von 450 Watt mit dabei. Habe also noch Reserven und wie zuvor schon eingestellt macht es dem Netzteil auch nichts aus wenn es man mehr wird, da es in diesem Sinn eine abgespeckte Version ist.

Hier mal ein extrem Test von mir mit Prime95 8K(ohne AVX) und FurMark.
Da komme ich natürlich auch auf 550 Watt, aber so extrem kann der Rechner real nicht laufen und es kommt noch dabei das dieses OC der Grafikkarte was ich drauf gepackt habe nicht ganz 100% stabil sind und ich normalerweise gar nicht so hoch gehen würde... außer vielleicht mal für Benchmark.

Power Limit der Grafikkarte liegt bei 285 Watt.
Auf 275 Watt bin ich aber vorhin laut HWInfo auch gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Habe noch einen drauf gelegt, diesmal mit 8K und AVX und übertaktete Grafikkarte.
Komme auf 650 Watt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dein AMD wird nicht so viel Watt ziehen.


----------



## TurricanNP (28. September 2019)

Ich baue gerade meinen neuen PC zusammen und habe das gleiche Problem.

Mein System: Neuer Wunsch-PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland + GPU

Wenn ich jetzt den 8 Pin verbinde und den 4 Pin frei lasse.
Was könnte schlimmstenfalls passieren?
Kann dadurch die Lebensdauer von Netzteil oder CPU leiden?

Laut Info aus dem be quiet Heft zum Netzteil (Straight Power 11) haben die Netzteile erst ab 750W mehr wie einen 8 Pin (2x4) Stecker.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich diese Angabe auf die "Straight Power 11" Reihe bezieht. (Bilder im Anhang)


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

Es wird gar nichts passieren. Den 4 Pin kann man anschließen, muss man nicht.
Da du dir aber eh ein neues Netzteil kaufen willst, kannst du natürlich eins nehmen, das die Anschlüsse bietet. Das ist beim E11 aber eben erst ab 750 Watt der Fall.
Alternativ kannst du dir das Focus GX anschauen. Das bietet die beiden Anschlüsse schon ab 550 Watt.
Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '88,26 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deady1000 (28. September 2019)

Jo, da passiert nichts.
So viel Leistung kann eine normal übertaktete CPU auch praktisch nicht ziehen.
Ich hab mir übrigens letztens das beQuiet! Straight Power 750W geholt.
Dieses hat die zusätzlichen Pins.

Grund der Anschaffung war aber, dass das alte NT bzw der Lüfter langsam den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Prinzipiell ist es in der Praxis völlig latte ob du den zustätzlichen 4-Pin-Stecker anschließt oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jo, da passiert nichts.
> So viel Leistung kann eine normal übertaktete CPU auch praktisch nicht ziehen.



wobei das mit den ATX Spezifikationen sowieso Wumpe ist. Die Netzteil Hersteller interessieren sich dafür nicht mehr.
die CPU zieht sich das, was sie eben braucht.
Wenn das Netzteil das liefern kann, ist alles bestens.
Wenn nicht, schaltet das Netzteil im besten Fall ab. Im schlechtesten Fall schmilzt der Stecker, es gibt einen Kurzschluss und die Bude fackelt ab.


----------

